# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  Lightweight bipods

## PerazziSC3

Anyone have experience with these?

Have seen javelin and neopod any others? Which rates higher for a hunting bipod on lightweight rigs?

Have a Harris and atlas copy but never get used as they are heavy as hell

Cheers

----------


## the scudd

hi I have a carbon javelin bipod coming in the next week or so, I know a few lads with them and they rate them highly, bloody expensive though. what price are they in nz

----------


## PerazziSC3

> hi I have a carbon javelin bipod coming in the next week or so, I know a few lads with them and they rate them highly, bloody expensive though. what price are they in nz


Cheap compared to a neopod... think the javelin is only $450nzd vs $750 for neopod

----------


## kiwijames

I have a Mk1 Javelin. Its good, but still early days for me as I bought it second hand from here not long ago. Very light and functional. Friction lock on the cant is not as good as the Harris (I'd like to see if they do a Pod Lok type throw arm). I also hope the Mk2 is better with the legs not sliding out so easily. Also I would like just a little more length in the legs. For practicality its very easy to store and carry and has a super fast setup. Shooting is stable and feels solid. Shot at gongs to 700m off the deck no troubles.

----------


## LJP

I had very mixed results with the Neopod. Very, very inconsistent point of impact unless you loaded the legs exactly the same each shot. This is very hard to do every time in a hunting situation. The trusted Harris or Atlas does not have this issue.

----------


## BRADS

> Cheap compared to a neopod... think the javelin is only $450nzd vs $750 for neopod


That's pretty steep mate the 2  neopods I got where  500 each.
I found them ok on a lightweight gun but not ideal, bit to sloppy for my liking  and went back to carrying a Harris in the pack.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Javelin better than Neopod. Had both, just Javelin now.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

> Javelin better than Neopod. Had both, just Javelin now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


And Harris better than both.  My hunting mate broke the stop off his neopod a couple weeks ago so now one leg flops around a bit

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Yes Harris best of the 3.

----------


## GWH

> Yes Harris best of the 3.


Quite pleasing to hear you guys that have used both a fair bit say this.  I have always used a Harris and find it really good, solid and reliable. I too carry it in the pack until needed.

----------


## Fireflite

KDC Video Series Clip 2 Optic Tripod conversion.mp4

https://youtu.be/VZ0t9JNilJ0

----------


## MSL

1A2 with spikes is a good compromise

----------


## Cowboy06

The javelin is a really good light bipod. But it needs the pod lock to tighten the tilt up or it wont sit there it might tilt over and your rifle will fall over. They work really consistently you can load them but Ive found they seem to absorb vibration quite well with the carbon fiber and I havent noticed as much muzzle jump with a can and it seems smoother. You can also get the optics adapter and fit it to your spotting scope to give you a quick panable bipod to use. I use mine a lot more for this than actually shooting off it. Used it for nearly a year now with no issues. 
Call Joel to order one and the other bits. Well worth the money for a hunting bipod. For heavier longrange rifles I use a Harris.

----------


## kiwijames

> And Harris better than both.  My hunting mate broke the stop off his neopod a couple weeks ago so now one leg flops around a bit


Weight isn't that much of an issue for you quad bike hunters aye.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Lightest extra weight, most consistent, most cost effective bipod ever?? Use your pack..

----------


## carlhurley

just bought one of these will see how it goes https://youtu.be/_Xk5en528q4

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> just bought one of these will see how it goes https://youtu.be/_Xk5en528q4


No pan or tilt or adjustability in legs? Might be all right off a bench where lightweight doesn't mean anýthing anyhow

----------


## Tahr

Laugh away, but I have found these excellent, even compared to Harris.

Light and sturdy. Tilt and swivel.

I've had my first one for many years and its taken a thrashing.

https://www.btibrands.com/product/shooting-bipod/

----------


## MSL

> Weight isn't that much of an issue for you quad bike hunters aye.


Maybe if I was carrying an r93 brick Id worry about a lightweight bipod. Dont even own a quad let alone hunt with one

----------


## Guypie

> Laugh away, but I have found these excellent, even compared to Harris.
> 
> Light and sturdy. Tilt and swivel.
> 
> I've had my first one for many years and its taken a thrashing.
> 
> https://www.btibrands.com/product/shooting-bipod/
> 
> Attachment 86152


Sorry to go off topic, but what brand is the cheek riser thingy on the stock?

----------


## Tahr

> Sorry to go off topic, but what brand is the cheek riser thingy on the stock?


Yes, I'm cheap.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Tour...ceBeautifyAB=0

It didn't need an insert.

----------


## GWH

> Yes, I'm cheap.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Tour...ceBeautifyAB=0
> 
> It didn't need an insert.


I like the look of both of those 'cheap' bits Bruce,  are the legs twist lock? and what does that bipod actually weigh? (couldnt find that on the website)

----------


## Tahr

> I like the look of both of those 'cheap' bits Bruce,  are the legs twist lock? and what does that bipod actually weigh? (couldnt find that on the website)


The legs are twist lock. Weight is 285 grams (10oz).

When using the bipod I load it up by pushing forward so that my technique is consistent, but the legs and components have very little give or looseness. Build tolerances are very good. The swivel is limited but adequate - maybe 30 degrees each side from centre.

----------


## Philipo

One thing ya gota watch with a Neopod is that it doesn't fall off while pushing through the scrub, Know one fulla that spent hours trying to find his to no avail, it was the first time he took it hunting. 

He's a tight wad anyway so maybe it was karma hahahaha

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Had a play with 260AI today shooting gong at 600y. 5-5 with the Javelin and my fist lifting rear of stock.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## GWH

> One thing ya gota watch with a Neopod is that it doesn't fall off while pushing through the scrub, Know one fulla that spent hours trying to find his to no avail, it was the first time he took it hunting. 
> 
> He's a tight wad anyway so maybe it was karma hahahaha


Shouldn't of had a bipod fitted when in tight scrub anyway, there's enough bits to get caught up in shit let alone having a bipod hanging off it too. Expensive lesson by the sounds.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Dev

+1 for the javelin

----------


## Rich007

> Lightest extra weight, most consistent, most cost effective bipod ever?? Use your pack..


I've been having a go at this 'strange' concept with surprisingly good results.  

Shot this dude at 507y off my pack last month. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

> I've been having a go at this 'strange' concept with surprisingly good results.  
> 
> Shot this dude at 507y off my pack last month. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Off the knees or standing has been my go to this year.

----------


## Willus

"pod lock" for the javelin.

https://javelinbipod.co.uk/collectio.../locking-lever

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk

----------


## cambo

I use 1 of these on my 22.   https://www.atioutdoors.com/universal-bipod
Tried it on my AR, 7nn08, 22 mag and it worked fine.

----------

